# Livery Plates



## dan burn (Mar 26, 2015)

Can anyone confirm if Uber partners with livery plates keep the $1 ride fee?


----------



## Kamran (Jan 4, 2015)

No they dont keep $1 if you have livery plates. I have livery plates and they dont deduct $1 from me


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

In Boston, the drivers keep 80% of the safe rides fee.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Here in Atlanta Uberblack does not apply a safe riders fee


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Australia is a safe country so we do not even know what 'safer rider fee' is. Hope that helps.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> Australia is a safe country so we do not even know what 'safer rider fee' is. Hope that helps.


POST # 5 /UBERxGc : You wag you!
What kind of Surgery do you perform?


----------



## simcity (Jul 14, 2014)

If you have a livery plates in NYC, you can't drive for Uber. Uber is a black car company. Your car has to be affiliated with a black car company.


----------



## MikeLewis999 (Feb 10, 2016)

Kamran said:


> No they dont keep $1 if you have livery plates. I have livery plates and they dont deduct $1 from me


What state are you in? I just got kicked off uber due to suburban livery plates.


----------

